# The interesting sites links thread



## VIPER

Please use this thread for posting links up for websites you've visited that you found interesting and that other members might want to check out.

Can be absolutely anything but obviously nothing adult please - there's a reason I'm posting this up in general off topic and not the GC (and that's not a green light to post an alternative one up in there either by the way).

So, it will work like this: You post up the link, check to make sure it works and just write a brief description of what it is, so people who won't be interested aren't wasting their time (this is primarily for when the site name isn't indicative of the content).

Eg.

www.teamspeed.com Luxury and exotic sportscar forum.

__________________________________________

I'd like this to be a pretty concise directory of interesting places to visit on the internet, so although some discussion is fine up to a limit on the sites suggested, I don't want it endlessly veering off into spurious discussion please. If and when that happens posts will be removed to tidy it up again.

Thanks


----------



## Deano

http://www.a4mods.com/ - DIY mods and maintenance for the Audi A4

http://www.venommotorsports.com/library/tirewheelcalculator.asp - wheel offset calculator


----------



## ksm1985

http://passionford.com/forum/restorations-rebuilds-and-projects-29/

spend hours trawling through peoples projects,


----------



## Mick

Ford WIKI

ford wiki, a how to guide for all different types of Ford, some interesting guides and reads within its pages :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360

Gizmodo

Basically a blog about new technologies, design and in depth info on interesting news stories relating to technology. Updated regularly and some really cool stuff is put on it!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan

If your a Bond fan & collect autographs (like I do) then Bondcollectibles is a great place to buy from.


----------



## TOGWT

DetailingWiki - http://detailingwiki.com/index.php5?title=Main_Page


----------



## 1an T

Just awesome cars. If you think your car sits well think again..... these guys just take the p*** ha ha. Enjoy

http://www.canibeat.com/

http://fatlace.com/blogs/slammed-society/hellaflush/


----------



## nessy

a good one for beer lovers my own beer and festival blogspot, gives some taste notes on beers and photos off some festivals that i have set up and worked on

http://beerandfestivals.blogspot.com/2009/06/hi-and-welcome-along.html


----------



## Spoony

MPG Calculator http://www.torquecars.com/tools/uk-mpg-calculator.php


----------



## butcher

www.beedogs.com The premier online repository for pictures of dogs in bee costumes.


----------



## ant_s

^^ 

Thanks, just what i was looking for lol


----------



## VIPER

Is that it?  :lol:

Don't do much web surfing you lot do you?  - get the hell off DW* and go and find us all something interesting to look at :lol:

* But come back again obviously lol!


----------



## gherkin

http://www.engadget.com prefer this over Gizmondo


----------



## Knight Rider

www.28dayslater.co.uk

Urban exploration forum.....think quite a few like / will like this site :thumb:


----------



## RyanJon

http://www.mat.fi/n_index.php?nav=company awesome rally car restoration projects

http://www.scale4x4rc.org/forums/showthread.php?t=27300 A model making web site, the paticular thread I've linked to tho is out of this world! The chap is making a scale Hi-lux out of aluminium foil, and the detail on it is amazing!...If you have a couple of hours to loose, check the thread out!

Ryan


----------



## RandomlySet

great shout for 28DL there :thumb:


----------



## VIPER

www.alphamen.co.uk

Brand new mens lifestyle/interest forum :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball

^^ :lol: I was just about to post that up!

I don;t actually visit many sites.... the XKR one (stuck up), the Jeep one (mostly american)...

And that is about it!

I do get my shaving stuff from here:

www.gentlemans-shop.com (dodgy name, but safe site)

I do my gold with these people:

www.bullionvault.com

My tax discs here:

http://www.taxdisc.direct.gov.uk/EvlPortalApp/

And my refills for my pens here:

http://www.penrefills.com/

:thumb:


----------



## tom_painter85

http://www.direct.gov.uk/en/Motoring/OwningAVehicle/Mot/DG_10020539 - checking a car's MOT history can throw up some interesting results

http://primaxstudio.com/stuff/scale_of_universe/ - sliding scale of the universe - massive flash data, but a good read

www.avforums.com - top notch AV info from iPhones & HTPCs to TVs, XBox/PS3 and ace Hi-fi gear


----------



## Ninja59

askmid.co.uk

dvla VIC check i dont have the site address to hand


----------



## Alex_225

Best site ever...........possibly!! lol

www.Built-Not-Bought.co.uk


----------



## coldflame90

just a few i use now and again

www.seatcupra.net some nice cars in readers rides
www.scoobynet.com full of flat four porn
www.pistonheads.com some good reads on forums 
www.driftworks.com loverly drift cars on there
www.ukemergency.co.uk just for when your bored and fancy looking at something different
+1 for 28days later


----------



## Gizmo68

www.briskoda.net _The _Skoda Forum & community.

www.yorkshire-divers.com possibly the biggest (& arguably one of the best) SCUBA diving forums.


----------



## toddy2

www.luxury4play.com


----------



## JJ_

Awesome garage solutions

http://www.vaultgarage.com/gallery/


----------



## declanswan

+1 for 28 days later


----------



## Deano

great pics for your desk top

http://www.dieselstation.com/car-wallpapers.html


----------



## andyedge

Martin Lewis' money saving website:
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/

Find the cheapest fuel prices in your area:
http://www.petrolprices.com/

Both sites dedicated to saving you money


----------



## hoikey

www.swiftalloys.co.uk


----------



## Danno1975

Very funny and satirical observations and best of all wind ups (way way ahea of Steve Penk etc) from Aussie David Thorne.

http://www.27bslash6.com/function4sports.html


----------



## Laurie.J.M

http://conceptvehicles.blogspot.com/ 
- all user generated artwork, most of it is amazing
http://www.finecars.cc/en/index.html 
- Nothing wrong with a bit of window shopping, there's some really interesting and rare cars for sale here.


----------



## Raife

www.9gag.com


----------



## Chicane

where i do most of my daydreaming:
http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/

This is for all those people who find it more convenient to bother you with their question rather than google it for themselves.
http://lmgtfy.com/

some neat videography & pics on here!
http://www.lowered.eu/

apparently, the world will end next year and other conspiracy theories. make of it what you will...
http://rabbithole2.com/

handy little page on argos that lets you search for clearance items in your nearest store:
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/ArgosClearance?!!!!!ar:home:fz:004:

:thumb:


----------



## TopTrainer

http://www.avaaz.org/en/save_the_internet/?vl - Save the internet cast your vote now!! or be sorry later.


----------



## Lowiepete

Caronia Timeline, my "other" passion recording the history of a once famous luxury ship.

I've got one of those QR wotsit thingamybobs, but don't know if it works. If 
anyone tries it out and it doesn't go where it's intended, do please drop me a 
PM. The site has over 1,000 pages with several dozens featuring crew photos,
so it's a site for you to explore and "get lost" in...

Enjoy! 










Steve


----------



## Titanium Htail

Views around the world
http://www.panoramas.dk/ click 360.

Music
http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ Free Music Player.

Format Factory.
http://www.formatoz.com/ MP3/4 to ........

Space Invaders
http://www.kidsastronomy.com/fun/space_invaders.htm

Games
http://www.ittf.com/Games/game.htm


----------



## Sirmally2

http://www.etis.ford.com/

Handy for ford owners...


----------



## DaveA11en

The Cueball said:


> ^^ :lol: I was just about to post that up!
> 
> I don;t actually visit many sites.... the XKR one (stuck up), the Jeep one (mostly american)...
> 
> And that is about it!
> 
> I do get my shaving stuff from here:
> 
> www.gentlemans-shop.com (dodgy name, but safe site)
> 
> I do my gold with these people:
> 
> www.bullionvault.com
> 
> My tax discs here:
> 
> http://www.taxdisc.direct.gov.uk/EvlPortalApp/
> 
> And my refills for my pens here:
> 
> http://www.penrefills.com/
> 
> :thumb:


You say you do your gold here? How does it work, im interested!


----------



## cleaningfreak

this is very good if u traveling a lot and u want to know which way airport luggage carousels are turning... clock wise or anti clock wise 
http://www.dullmensclub.com/airport-luggage-carousels.html


----------

